# Please welcome sweet Sani



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

Lucky Sani! She couldn't have hoped for a better home!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Thank you for giving her a chance at a better life <3 <3 You're a saint!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

LisaLaughs said:


> Lucky Sani! She couldn't have hoped for a better home!


Thank you


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you for giving her a chance at a better life <3 <3 You're a saint!


Thank you. We are very happy to have her.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish we had a love button!! Bless you for taking in this beautiful girl 
Jules


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless you for taking her into your home, she's hit the jackpot for sure!.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I wish Sani all the best, she deserves lots of love and care and looks like she’s a lucky lady to be with yourselves.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

JulesAK said:


> I wish we had a love button!! Bless you for taking in this beautiful girl
> Jules


Thanks, Jules. It has already been a heartfelt adventure.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CCoopz said:


> I wish Sani all the best, she deserves lots of love and care and looks like she’s a lucky lady to be with yourselves.


Thanks very much. We are in the position to do this and she deserves nothing but cake, cookies, sniffs, and pats for all the time we hope she has left!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> Bless you for taking her into your home, she's hit the jackpot for sure!.


Aww our feelings are mutual!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Aww our feelings are mutual!


I love that Oskie has his paw on your arm just to make sure he's still top dog!!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Why yes he does, the scamp!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a great thing you are doing! Blessings on the expanded family.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

cwag said:


> What a great thing you are doing! Blessings on the expanded family.


Makes us feel pretty good! And she seems to be loving the country life so far. Thanks!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

This post made me so happy to read! Very awesome!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sani has the very best home to enjoy her senior days. Welcome, Sani!


----------



## pumpkinsandcookies (Oct 17, 2020)

You are so wonderful for adopting Sani and giving her the happiness and love that she deserves!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Sani has found some incredible people. Congratulations on the new addition, she’s going to be spoiled and so loved by you for the time she is with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to sweet Sani, I know she will be loved, well cared for and spoiled as she deserves. 
Wishing you many days to come with her.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thalie said:


> Sani has the very best home to enjoy her senior days. Welcome, Sani!


That's very sweet for you to say!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome to sweet Sani, I know she will be loved, well cared for and spoiled as she deserves.
> Wishing you many days to come with her.


She will be loved and very spoiled! Thanks so much!


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

Welcome Sani! Glad to see she is in good hands and I'm sure she will bring so much love to you and Oscar.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

You are an amazing person and she has landed with the best possible owner!


----------



## Adelynn (Dec 15, 2020)

Sani couldn't have hoped for a better home. You're an amazing person.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

This is amazing and I'm so happy for you & Sani!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a golden opportunity for sweet Sani. She has a wonderful home to enjoy the rest of her days and I know she will be loved and given the best care possible.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome to Sani. She doesn't quite know it yet, but she has hit the jackpot.

May you all have many happy days together.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

pumpkinsandcookies said:


> You are so wonderful for adopting Sani and giving her the happiness and love that she deserves!


She is having ball! Doesn't seem to mind the sub zero weather!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

cheng271 said:


> Welcome Sani! Glad to see she is in good hands and I'm sure she will bring so much love to you and Oscar.


Thanks for the kind words! She is quite the love bug.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> This is a golden opportunity for sweet Sani. She has a wonderful home to enjoy the rest of her days and I know she will be loved and given the best care possible.


Aww. We will try. She has been full of good surprises already!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

ruthbe said:


> Welcome to Sani. She doesn't quite know it yet, but she has hit the jackpot.
> 
> May you all have many happy days together.


Very kind, thanks!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

In full Winter garb! Brave little girl!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

She’s like a duck to water to her new life or should I say golden to water or snow?! Love the photo she looks so happy all suited and booted. 

Do most golden love snow as much as water? 

We very rarely get snow on the south coast of the UK. We genuinely have a warmer micro climate than rest of UK. Only an hour in land and they had enough snow for snowmen and tobogganing last week. But due to Covid restrictions couldn’t take Teddy to go experience snow! 

So we shall live vicariously through Sani and Oscar.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CCoopz said:


> She’s like a duck to water to her new life or should I say golden to water or snow?! Love the photo she looks so happy all suited and booted.
> 
> Do most golden love snow as much as water?
> 
> ...


 We get about 100 inches of snow here on average and it has been ferociously cold and windy yesterday and today. My guess is that many love water more but they do also love the snow! Of course Oskie can swim but choosesnot to.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> We get about 100 inches of snow here on average and it has been ferociously cold and windy yesterday and today. My guess is that many love water more but they do also love the snow! Of course Oskie can swim but choosesnot to.


Wow 😯 100 inches of snow, yeah must be cold 🥶


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> In full Winter garb! Brave little girl!
> View attachment 880117


She looks great. I wonder what she's thinking!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> She looks great. I wonder what she's thinking!


ITS COLD HERE!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> She looks great. I wonder what she's thinking!


I think ,probably "wow, two humans, a warm bed and a big little dawgie brother, I did good here"!.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so happy you rescued Sani. She will have such a wonderful rest of her life. She looks so cute in her winter gear. I’m sore Oski will figure out he’s still very much loved and enjoy having a new family member around.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> I’m so happy you rescued Sani. She will have such a wonderful rest of her life. She looks so cute in her winter gear. I’m sore Oski will figure out he’s still very much loved and enjoy having a new family member around.


Everyday has already been an adventure!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

She looks very peaceful in the new home you have given her. With all the love you have for Oskie, I'm sure there is plenty more for her, too.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It is a work in progress but every day seems to be getting better!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie and Sani sacked out for a PM nap.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They look very comfy taking their PM nap.
I like the new sig pic!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I like your new sig picture too.
They both look so comfortable on their beds in front of the fireplace.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Some breaking Sani health news! 

She was worked up by our veterinarian today who feels that her mammary tumors are benign and it is unlikely that the cancer had metastasized to her lungs. This changes everything. Our thinking has moved from hospice care to nursing her back to the best health she can be in. She is also 2 years older than thought. She is a 12 year old lady! She has been full of energy and playful. We signed up for the worst and wonderful things are happening! Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement. Sani feels the love!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's wonderful news about the cancer. 
Great to hear this spunky 12 yr. old girl is enjoying life so much.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> She is also 2 years older than thought. She is a 12 year old lady!


Just curious, is there a test or something can tell you the specific age of a dog?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

There does not seem to be. I think the vet goes by the condition of her teeth, loss of senses,wear and tear on joints and the many dogs he has treated over the years. Her age estimate ran from 6-12 but i trust his experience.


----------



## cheng271 (Aug 27, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> There does not seem to be. I think the vet goes by the condition of her teeth, loss of senses,wear and tear on joints and the many dogs he has treated over the years. Her age estimate ran from 6-12 but i trust his experience.


I see. When I adopted my pets, I knew the shelter/rescue provide the estimate age based on the vet's experience. I was just wondering if there is any science based test to tell the exact age of a pet. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Some breaking Sani health news!
> 
> She was worked up by our veterinarian today who feels that her mammary tumors are benign and it is unlikely that the cancer had metastasized to her lungs. This changes everything. Our thinking has moved from hospice care to nursing her back to the best health she can be in. She is also 2 years older than thought. She is a 12 year old lady! She has been full of energy and playful. We signed up for the worst and wonderful things are happening! Thanks everyone for your support and encouragement. Sani feels the love!



Karma! This is great news for your family. 
Hug both of them for me and Honey.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really happy to hear the news about Sani, I hope she well and truly has a spring in her pawsteps once winter is over!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sharing a bed?!? Now that's progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww......that's great progress!


----------



## Itzdor (Sep 3, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani is a Turkish rescue that came to us through YGRR. Once she arrived and was properly assessed a number of critical medical issues were discovered. Her true age was also determined - she is at least 10 Y.O. She has two mammary masses that we hope have not metastasized. She is deaf and arthritic. We decided to adopt her to give the best life possible in whatever time she has remaining. We are working with two holistic vets, one who specializes in acupuncture. All of us are finding our way, especially Oskie, who has had his routine disrupted. But we are doing the best we can to in no way short change him. Day one and two have seen steady improvement as Sani has settled in. She is a fragile but also tough girl. More to come...
> 
> View attachment 880098
> View attachment 880099
> View attachment 880100


Bless you, poor dog. My boy looks like your English Cream and is from YGRR too. He came to me at 8 months. No one else wanted him because he has a SAS heart condition that could kill him at any time. We’ve had a beautiful 10 years. He is having back legs/lower back issues now and is showing signs of early dementia. My intent is to keep him pain free and happy as long as I can. He is my third Golden from YGRR. Good luck with Sani. Love is the best medicine of all. This is my Ben. He loves the snow and I have t bribe him to get him to come in. This was taken early this morning.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So nice to meet a repeat adopter. They are the best! I am on their board now and am thoroughly enjoying the experience. Your Ben pic did not post. Send it again!


----------



## Miller - Golden17 (Nov 18, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani is a Turkish rescue that came to us through YGRR. Once she arrived and was properly assessed a number of critical medical issues were discovered. Her true age was also determined - she is at least 10 Y.O. She has two mammary masses that we hope have not metastasized. She is deaf and arthritic. We decided to adopt her to give the best life possible in whatever time she has remaining. We are working with two holistic vets, one who specializes in acupuncture. All of us are finding our way, especially Oskie, who has had his routine disrupted. But we are doing the best we can to in no way short change him. Day one and two have seen steady improvement as Sani has settled in. She is a fragile but also tough girl. More to come...
> 
> View attachment 880098
> View attachment 880099
> View attachment 880100


You are a saint. Lucky pup! I had great results with acupuncture. Good luck.


----------



## Lodger (May 12, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani is a Turkish rescue that came to us through YGRR. Once she arrived and was properly assessed a number of critical medical issues were discovered. Her true age was also determined - she is at least 10 Y.O. She has two mammary masses that we hope have not metastasized. She is deaf and arthritic. We decided to adopt her to give the best life possible in whatever time she has remaining. We are working with two holistic vets, one who specializes in acupuncture. All of us are finding our way, especially Oskie, who has had his routine disrupted. But we are doing the best we can to in no way short change him. Day one and two have seen steady improvement as Sani has settled in. She is a fragile but also tough girl. More to come...
> 
> View attachment 880098
> View attachment 880099
> View attachment 880100


Hi. Was your Dog rescued from Turkey? We live in Northern Cyprus which is classed as part of Turkey. Our first Retriever was a dog that just turned up on our doorstep one day. Dog ownership in this country is such a problem. We live in a sole European village and the Turks dump the dogs in the village because they know we will take them in. They will not nurture their animals on religious grounds which is ridiculous. We have two English Cream Retrievers puppies that I saw in a pet shop window, lay in a fish tank in 35-degree heat. Anyway, great your effort to give Sani a new life.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Lodger said:


> Hi. Was your Dog rescued from Turkey? We live in Northern Cyprus which is classed as part of Turkey. Our first Retriever was a dog that just turned up on our doorstep one day. Dog ownership in this country is such a problem. We live in a sole European village and the Turks dump the dogs in the village because they know we will take them in. They will not nurture their animals on religious grounds which is ridiculous. We have two English Cream Retrievers puppies that I saw in a pet shop window, lay in a fish tank in 35-degree heat. Anyway, great your effort to give Sani a new life.


So nice to hear from you and to learn a bit more about the "whys" of the abandonment of these precious dogs. Oscar and Sani are both from Turkey. Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue partners with an organization that takes in the dogs and coordinates their importation to the US, which includes making sure all vaccinations are up to date, etc. Both dogs came with Turkish dog passports . We have had Oscar for over 4 years and Sani for a week.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

How wonderful to give Sani a new home and new good life! We rescued our Turkish princess(Marla) in 2019 and she has brought such joy into our lives!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> How wonderful to give Sani a new home and new good life! We rescued our Turkish princess(Marla) in 2019 and she has brought such joy into our lives!


Thanks very much. We are hanging in there getting used to two! But Sani is already a blessing and we love Oskie beyonds words.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Your Oskie is precious! I bet Sani and Oskie become the best of friends! I hope to adopt another Turkish delight when the time is right!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Cavorting at -10 F (Not bad for an old, fragile gal!)


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

She did great! Did you have any trouble getting her to wear boots?

It is -3 here this morning and I am trying not to go out.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

granite7 said:


> She did great! Did you have any trouble getting her to wear boots?
> 
> It is -3 here this morning and I am trying not to go out.


HAHA I don't blame you. No she was fine with them. I do need to pick her up and lay her down to get them on as she is not interested in being that cooperative. Fortunately she is 51 pounds as opposed to Oskie who is around 82. He hated them for quite some time and would nibble at me when I was putting them on but eventually that passed. 

This morning while I was getting his boots on she was busy trying to loosen the velcro on hers. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

That is funny! Bella always seems to have a little extra “spring” in her step the first few times she has worn them. I really should get a pair of them for the boy, so he can start getting used to them. We have been able to get away without them so far, because we just aren’t getting any snow.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

granite7 said:


> That is funny! Bella always seems to have a little extra “spring” in her step the first few times she has worn them. I really should get a pair of them for the boy, so he can start getting used to them. We have been able to get away without them so far, because we just aren’t getting any snow.


I would suggest Muttluks. We went through 5 pairs before finding them. The traditional model goes way over the dewclaws which is helpful.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll have to look into those. I don’t remember what brand Bella has, but I think they go over her dew claws. 

The boy doesn’t have dew claws. I don’t know if that will help or hinder the boots. Perhaps going over the dew claws makes them stay in better?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I just found that the shorter boots would irritate them if they are present. Not having them would make no difference with the boots staying on.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Your Oskie is precious! I bet Sani and Oskie become the best of friends! I hope to adopt another Turkish delight when the time is right!


You will.Better to say Marla will adopt one from Turkey😚


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

You'd think they'd look a bit more cheerful given their living situation...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no, did you not hand feed them their bacon for breakfast this morning?!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> Oh no, did you not hand feed them their bacon for breakfast this morning?!


Darn, that was my mistake. Be back later...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sani gets her first VT marrow bone. She seems to have some experience with them! (Oskie has his own in another room)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> You'd think they'd look a bit more cheerful given their living situation...
> 
> View attachment 880740



Maybe they aren't "Morning" Dogs


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> You'd think they'd look a bit more cheerful given their living situation...
> 
> View attachment 880740


I think they are practicing their best sad sack faces for the camera and us...Dad never gives us treats.  LOL


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I just gave them each a huge marrow bone today! Ingrates!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm, so the sad faces worked their magic!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Tender hearts ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's priceless!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

"Leaning on the paw of friendship"!.
So cute.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh...


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome home Sani.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> Tender hearts ...
> View attachment 880768


Love this photo.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bones bones bones!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> Cavorting at -10 F (Not bad for an old, fragile gal!)





OscarsDad said:


> Bones bones bones!
> 
> View attachment 880821


Happy time!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A morning snuggle...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Precious ❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> A morning snuggle...
> 
> View attachment 881414



Sani has definitely settled in, it's great seeing how bonded she and Oscar are.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Awww, what a sweet picture.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> A morning snuggle...
> 
> View attachment 881414


The sweetest!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just saw this sweet pic and it's a wonderful start to my week!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw thanks all! It is incredibly sweet. Conversely, this morning Sani was coming down the stairs and she ran into Oskie who was standing on the landing and lifted his rear end up in the air with her head. No end to the laughs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, that's funny, and they say women are the bosses, of course we are!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

You go Sanikins....hahaha, some of us are bossy! lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the snuggle photo. So sweet.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

The kids at (my) breakfast...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute, made me laugh that they both have the same expression on their faces!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> So cute, made me laugh that they both have the same expression on their faces!.


Yeah it's the feed me look!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> So cute, made me laugh that they both have the same expression on their faces!.


And that they are mesmerised by you food! It must have been a great breakfast.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> And that they are mesmerised by you food! It must have been a great breakfast.


They are mesmerized with anything but lettuce!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey gobbles up lettuce/kale as long as it has essence of Ranch dressing! lol


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey gobbles up lettuce/kale as long as it has essence of Ranch dressing! lol


Girl goldens are so much more dignified than boys, Barnaby would spit anything remotely green out and mutter "what the .... is that"!.

Oscar's dad, sorry for hijacking your thread!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey gobbles up lettuce/kale as long as it has essence of Ranch dressing! lol


Well it’s always in the dressing!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Lap dog.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> The kids at (my) breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 881623


Oh my, they look so hungry!😄 Very cute.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Lap dog.
> View attachment 881634


She looks so content!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Just catching up with some Sani pics (and one with her brother). She continues to do remarkably well...


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> e
> 
> I wonder when was the last time Sani was in someone's lap?? Was she 3 years old 8 years old?? Or she was only 3 months old. Than they realized she was getting big. Than they realized the kids at home had enough entertainment. It must be all surreal what is going at the moment at that home. Do you think they speak to eachother ? Do you think that they both know they come from Istanbul?? More than food, I guess what Sani enjoys is the sleep. Not having have to fend herself on the streets, from people or from other stray dogs which can be from time to time reactive if they feel their field is invaded. Stray dogs never sleeps. Of very short duration, always on alert , half asleep half awake ....And imagine those in the forests. Being on defense 24/24 worse than that for an unlimited period of time. It's very difficult to survive without hope.............I thank you sooo much for what you have given Sani which is feeling safe.
> Lap dog.
> View attachment 881634


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like they are enjoying soaking up the sunshine while they're napping.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics. She really looks like she's enjoying life with her new brother!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Great pics. She really looks like she's enjoying life with her new brother!


She is a happy girl!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> Just catching up with some Sani pics (and one with her brother). She continues to do remarkably well...
> 
> View attachment 882443
> 
> ...





OscarsDad said:


> Just catching up with some Sani pics (and one with her brother). She continues to do remarkably well...
> 
> View attachment 882443
> 
> ...





OscarsDad said:


> Just catching up with some Sani pics (and one with her brother). She continues to do remarkably well...
> 
> View attachment 882443
> 
> ...


Love Sani, she has the best life!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie loving his sister...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Those are the best pictures yet of them together.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That is simply adorable!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Two lovebugs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very cute!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Argh looks like Oscar is looking after his sister wonderfully


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie loving his sister...
> 
> View attachment 882933
> 
> ...


"I confess of having gone through a very huge disappointment when my friends broke the news that my crush Oskie is dating another turkish lady.Now,I see that they are taking it to the next level and have a committed relationship.In my 6 years of life,I have been abandoned,abused,got blind ,hit by car and went through the pain of unrequited Love.What is next Universe🙁💔🏹"says Maya the Goldenbee


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie is sad that you feel in any way rejected. I am sure if you were here, you would be embraced and cared for, as well!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> Oskie is sad that you feel in any way rejected. I am sure if you were here, you would be embraced and cared for, as well!


"As a turkish Golden Lady sorry but I refuse Harems!!I believe in monogamy.Than what's the point of being rescued from Turkey and becoming an American Golden girl" says Maya the Goldenbee

Hi Sani,don't bother about me .I am not going to sting you..Anyway,I don't want him you can have him😘🎶


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Peri29 said:


> "As a turkish Golden Lady sorry but I refuse Harems!!I believe in monogamy.Than what's the point of being rescued from Turkey and becoming an American Golden girl" says Maya the Goldenbee
> 
> Hi Sani,don't bother about me .I am not going to sting you..Anyway,I don't want him you can have him😘🎶


HAHA well ok then!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> HAHA well ok then!


"Of course,I have my antennas very high and I never compete.However,we once more witnessed that all that glamourization,portrait paintings,living like a King in US didn't change the fact that he is a Turkish man.You can take out a Golden boy from Turkey streets but you cannot take out Turkey from the Golden Boy 😝".with Love from Maya the Goldenbee


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani is a Turkish rescue that came to us through YGRR. Once she arrived and was properly assessed a number of critical medical issues were discovered. Her true age was also determined - she is at least 10 Y.O. She has two mammary masses that we hope have not metastasized. She is deaf and arthritic. We decided to adopt her to give the best life possible in whatever time she has remaining. We are working with two holistic vets, one who specializes in acupuncture. All of us are finding our way, especially Oskie, who has had his routine disrupted. But we are doing the best we can to in no way short change him. Day one and two have seen steady improvement as Sani has settled in. She is a fragile but also tough girl. More to come...
> 
> View attachment 880098
> View attachment 880099
> View attachment 880100


Hope she is doing well


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Actually she is! Maintaining a good weight. Has energy in the morning, has good appetite. She continues to be a bit rickety in the rear and appears to have laryngal paralysis which affects her when active. She loves the country life and the attention. Thanks very much for asking!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

This may not seem like a big deal, but Sani is now able to sit comfortably for long periods of time. We attribute this to supplements, a much better diet, Vermont air, and encouragement from her brother, Oskie. It is gratifying to see her improvement.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> This may not seem like a big deal, but Sani is now able to sit comfortably for long periods of time. We attribute this to supplements, a much better diet, Vermont air, and encouragement from her brother, Oskie. It is gratifying to see her improvement.
> 
> View attachment 883233
> 
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She has the sweetest face!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look deep into my eyes! What a great pic of how far she has come!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sani looks great, I know how much of a big deal it is. 
Enjoy this milestone.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sani looks great, I know how much of a big deal it is.
> Enjoy this milestone.


You know so well! Thanks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I was so lucky this weekend. I got to meet Oskie and Sani. It was a real treat to go for a walk with them and the family.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

And we were lucky, as well! Very nice of you to come so far for a visit! And the most wonderful part of the visit (aside from meeting you!) was receiving the painting of Hudson, one of our beloved goldens from long ago. You are a very talented artist. Perhaps Sani will be next!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They are so sweet and lovable!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> And we were lucky, as well! Very nice of you to come so far for a visit! And the most wonderful part of the visit (aside from meeting you!) was receiving the painting of Hudson, one of our beloved goldens from long ago. You are a very talented artist. Perhaps Sani will be next!
> 
> View attachment 883258


Wonderful you all got to meet up, the painting is amazing, such an incredible talent!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes indeed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The painting of Hudson is beautiful, Ivyacres, you did a fantastic job. 
How nice you were able to meet OscarsDad, Oscar and Sani.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A bit over 2 hours away, it's a great day trip. Honey hopes to visit next time. Thank you. I'm waiting for pics of Sani to get started.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So sweet y'all were able to get together and I love the painting. What a lovely remembrance of your Hudson.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> So sweet y'all were able to get together and I love the painting. What a lovely remembrance of your Hudson.


As with all of them, they never leave you and paintings have such a different feel to them!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a painting of Honey done by a co-worker, it's very special. When the mood hits I'll paint my girl. Until then I'll continue painting what brings me, and hopefully others, joy.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sani 

She cries endless tears.
I wipe them
but they return,
flowing in an etched line
down her graying muzzle.

Left alone for a few hours
She slowly climbs the steps
Seeking us in our bedroom.
I find Sani in her bed
staring up at ours.

What happened to her?
I was sent a picture of Sani
on the streets of Istanbul,
nestled in a cardboard box.
Who would do this?

There is a sweetness to Sani.
Like a soft rose.
Like a song that finds a memory.

Life is failing her,
Inexorably.
Sani’s weeping eyes are weak,
but she sees us.
Her rickety legs cause her to stumble,
But she picks herself up;
noiselessly; with dignity.
Her expectations are simple,
and I should take wisdom from this.
But I want Sani to be completely well – whole again.

Her perfect day
is to roll in the grass,
a full belly,
and a nose filled with the smells of spring.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have tears....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoping she has many perfect days.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani June 3, 2021
> 
> She cries endless tears.
> I wipe them
> ...


I love this.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani
> 
> She cries endless tears.
> I wipe them
> ...


As I read this, I think Sani feels every day with you is a perfect day.❤


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani
> 
> She cries endless tears.
> I wipe them
> ...





OscarsDad said:


> Sani
> 
> She cries endless tears.
> I wipe them
> ...


You have saved dear Sani from the streets of Istanbul as I have done with Marla who also comes from there.
You have given her a life she would never have had which is the gift.
Beautiful poignant poem.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

From Cardbox to Lovebox.
I wish everyone to encounter such love does not matter by a paw or human to have a poem written to.
Yess, rescue life breaks one's wings.One looses trust,love in humanity but than you read a poem and you are getting reminded that although very dark there is still some light.I needed to read this tonight.Thank you @OscarsDad. I cannot write more than a thank you.And thank you for being a part of the rescue world and Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I appreciate all of your kind thoughts. Sani enjoyed her first Vermont fire pit gathering last night and when no one was looking stuck her entire snout in a popcorn bowl. Living the life!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How can a girl resist a bowl of popcorn!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a sweet gentle soul she has. She is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> I appreciate all of your kind thoughts. Sani enjoyed her first Vermont fire pit gathering last night and when no one was looking stuck her entire snout in a popcorn bowl. Living the life!
> 
> View attachment 883424


😂😂😂I told you she is my girl!While others are going main stream and interested in what's going out there in other's lives,she minds her own business not loosing her focus which is the popcorn.She is smart that one 😍😎😃PS:BE careful Oscar.You better be her ally and stick to her.You've got so much to learn ✌


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Sani
> 
> She cries endless tears.
> I wipe them
> ...


So beautiful, so...so...I am without words...


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

WatsonsMom said:


> So beautiful, so...so...I am without words...


Thanks, friend.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Interesting Sani fact this morning. We took her to the only veterinary opthamologist in VT for a thorough eye exam and to find out why her eyes are constantly tearing. Turns out she was born without any lower tear ducts; the ones that drain the eyes through the nose. So she will keep tearing and I will keep wiping. As long as the areas on her snout do not get infected the only consequence is she looks like she is constantly crying. And, no glaucoma!

She continues to do well, with some incredibly good days where she frolics and body slams her brother. Most times she is lower key but seems happy enough. Her exotic diet, laser therapy, and acupuncture, along with Carprofen, are bringing her good relief from her arthritis. She has fallen into the rhythm of our home and the country life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her, I don't think she could be in better care and hit the jackpot with her family x


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet baby. I'm glad she has you to care for her. A life in the country sounds good to me.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful Sani-kins with her soulful eyes! She's a lucky girl to have her family in VT.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sani sitting up. Lots of progress helping to treat her arthritic hips!. We are very proud of her!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of her, she looks really good.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Our latest portrait, painted of Sani, by our very own talented Ivy Acres!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Great job! She is beautiful and Deb really captured her soulful eyes.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

cwag said:


> Great job! She is beautiful and Deb really captured her soulful eyes.


I agree. That is truly what she looks like! And she is a beautiful girl...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She is truly beautiful. I loved having the opportunity to paint her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres did a great job painting Sani.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Here is my girl on a crisp fall day (with her brother, of course)!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

They look very content.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Such a calm scene! Hugs to both of them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they both look so happy and content.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photo's of the fur siblings x


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

For those of you who are interested in the adventures of Sani, here is an update. Most importantly, she is still with us after 8 months. This is miraculous. About three weeks ago she had a mammary mass removed that turned out to be malignant. The surgery itself was very successful and she was back on her feet in a day or so. The stitches came out two days early due to rapid healing. We are treating her with diet and supplements. The impact of chemo and radiation would far outweigh the benefits. If there is more evidence of tumor growth in the area in a month we will consider more surgery and other options. But for now, she is happy, is eating well, and has good energy, particularly in the afternoon. She is particularly fond of car rides, as is her brother.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> For those of you who are interested in the adventures of Sani, here is an update. Most importantly, she is still with us after 8 months. This is miraculous. About three weeks ago she had a mammary mass removed that turned out to be malignant. The surgery itself was very successful and she was back on her feet in a day or so. The stitches came out two days early due to rapid healing. We are treating her with diet and supplements. The impact of chemo and radiation would far outweigh the benefits. If there is more evidence of tumor growth in the area in a month we will consider more surgery and other options. But for now, she is happy, is eating well, and has good energy, particularly in the afternoon. She is particularly fond of car rides, as is her brother.


I’m glad she is doing well now. Prayers her treatment is effective and she stays happy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love reading updates about Sanikins and her brother Oskie! 
So glad she's on the mend and praying for many more adventures and rides!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet Sani, its probably been the best 8 months of her life. I hope she's all done with any tumors.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear she is doing so well, prayers she continues to do so.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So happy to hear she's feeling good and enjoying life with you all, I don't think she could ever have imagined having a brother like lovely Oskie and of course the best pawrents too!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

While ailing, Sani is still with us and enjoying her time in VT. Here is a recent shot of her lying in the grass, basking in the sun.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy in the sun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's such a beautiful old soul! I know she (and Oskie) bring sunshine to you each day. Sending hugs!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's gorgeous,hugs flying over from me too!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Big hug for sweet Sani!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Sani taking possession (sort of) of a guest dog's bed. It was a very small dog


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Not a "perfect" fit but she doesn't seem to mind......


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It was really funny to watch her circle around and around. Could not quite get comfortable.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, taking a big nap, so sweet.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

A friend sent me this poem which truly describes our life experience with Sani these days. I do not know the attribution or if it has been posted to the Forum before, but I thought it worth sharing.

Living with a very old dog means feeling your heart speeding up every time you see them a little more still than usual and approaching with the fear that they have stopped breathing.

Living with a very old dog means being aware that some of the things you'll do together may be the last.

Living with a very old dog means thinking ′′ this is their last summer ", ′′ this is their last July ", ′′ This could be the last morning".

Living with a very old dog means they bark at any noise at any time, not because they know what they are barking at, its they feel they need to bark and let us know.

Living with a very old dog means, you have to lift them up into the truck, the bed, the couch, the stairs.

Living with a very old dog means putting off commitments because it's important to be close to them.

Living with an old dog means we trip over them because they are so sound asleep they don't hear us approaching them.

Living with an old dog means accidents in the house, it's ok they don't mean to do it.

Living with a very old dog means feeling guilty because you know you could have done more, giving them more runs, more travel, more hugs, more caresses, more everything.

I would like to say that living with a very old dog also puts us in the face of our own death, fragility, vulnerability. 

Living with a very old dog means we got to experience life with a very old dog, which is one of the best joys on earth!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, it's very heartfelt and so true!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It is indeed one of the best joys on earth!! My rescue Amber Rose made it to almost age 15 and a half. I learned so much from her, and I learned so much about myself.
Great poem!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

For those of you who cared about Sani, thank you, It meant a lot to me. We needed to let her go as we ran out of treatment options for her cancer. Needless to say, we are completely heartbroken. She had a good run with us; a lot longer than predicted. And we loved her so...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear Sani crossed the Rainbow Bridge. 
I know this was an extremely difficult decision to make, but one made out of love for her. 

Sani knew she was loved and I am sure the time she was with you and your family were the best she has had. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed Sani


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry to hear Sani crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I know this was an extremely difficult decision to make, but one made out of love for her.
> 
> Sani knew she was loved and I am sure the time she was with you and your family were the best she has had.
> ...


Thanks so much for your kind thoughts.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry about Sani. This is so sad. You gave her such a new and wonderful life she would never have had.
Sending you prayers and strength.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Also thinking of Oskie and hoping he will be ok.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so very sorry to hear Sani crossed the Rainbow Bridge.
> I know this was an extremely difficult decision to make, but one made out of love for her.
> 
> Sani knew she was loved and I am sure the time she was with you and your family were the best she has had.
> ...


It was so very difficult.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

JDandBigAm said:


> Also thinking of Oskie and hoping he will be ok.


Thank you. He is a pretty stoic fella. He shared but not with tremendous enthusiasm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> It was so very difficult.


It's Never easy no matter how many times you've been through it. 
It rips your heart right out of you, but fortunately we are able to give them this last ultimate gift of love and not let them suffer.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We took her to an oncologist as her removed mammary tumor came back as malignant. The lung X-Ray was a disaster. They were amazed at how well she was managing. She lasted another month. Last few days she was beginning to feel pain and terribly weak. Although I knew her time was short I became so bonded to her and she to me.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet Sanikins... I'm was touched by her gentle, loving spirit. It was an honor spending an afternoon with all of you.
Hugs to both of you and Oskie. 
We fall in love with them knowing that one day our hearts will break. All the memories make it so worthwhile!💔🌈


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss of Sani. She seemed like such a sweet girl. I'm sure she knew that she was well loved.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

I am sorry to hear of Sani’s passing. How wonderful that she enjoyed the twilight of her life so fully, comfortably, with fun and affection with you, your family and Oscar.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost sweet Sani.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry about your loss of Sani. I’m glad you had each other.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of beautiful Sani, she was such a precious soul. You gave her some wonderful time with your family and I'm certain she loved every minute of it x


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks to one and all for your loving words. We are still deep in the grieving process and frustrated that we could not work some magic to do more. I know that is a shared feeling when we lose one of our dogs. A few last pictures to remember her by...


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Sani was a beautiful soul. You filled her life with love and gave her a wonderful home. I know how much you will miss her. You are in my thoughts.❤


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My condolences


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I’ve only just seen this. I’m so sorry she’s gone. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We brought her ashes home yesterday. I wanted so much for her to have at least a year with us but it wasn't meant to be. She did get to experience all four seasons. I miss her so.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She had the best life in your loving home. Sending hugs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OscarsDad said:


> We brought her ashes home yesterday. I wanted so much for her to have at least a year with us but it wasn't meant to be. She did get to experience all four seasons. I miss her so.



It's always bittersweet when you have them home again.
I hope you can reflect on the special times with her, she was a special girl.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Somewhat similar to a picture above but, it conveys our connection...


----------

